# Big Frankie Prototype Shots...



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

...have been posted at MoebiusModels.com


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking GOOOOOD...Monster GOOOOOOD ME WANT NOW...:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Adding a small Big Frankie base and Plaque with lightning bolts on it wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ohhh yes, hes big. Hes Frankie! Looking good boys! I'll take at least two, maybe 3


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

unbelievable ! i am even more stoked now . :woohoo:
hb


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The first picture is of his butt. :freak:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Man, look at that forehead!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

One question: how many of these (kits) will be in one case? Seriously...
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John P said:


> The first picture is of his butt. :freak:


I thought you, of all people, would appreciate that.  

I didn't choose the order. I downloaded the images and they went up in alphanumerical order.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

That's not a forehead - that's an eight-head.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Was his neck missing? His head seemed sunk too low in the torso.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Big Frankie is a caricature kit. He's not intended to look exactly like the movie monster.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Yup, that's Big Franky alright!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

awwwwwyeeaaaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

think I counted 17 or 18 links on chain, the original has 20 links plus the chain ring as shown.

buzz


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

kit-junkie said:


> Big Frankie is a caricature kit. He's not intended to look exactly like the movie monster.


I KNOW THAT!
I meant the prototype neck looked more sunken compared to the _Aurora_ Gigantic Frankenstein.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

BatToys said:


> I KNOW THAT!
> I meant the prototype neck looked more sunken compared to the _Aurora_ Gigantic Frankenstein.


Just checkin'... :thumbsup: P.S. Stop yelling at me, I'm fragile..


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

He'd make a great lawn ornament! :hat:

Huzz


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> One question: how many of these (kits) will be in one case? Seriously...
> Mcdee



They will be 3 per case.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BatToys said:


> I KNOW THAT!
> I meant the prototype neck looked more sunken compared to the _Aurora_ Gigantic Frankenstein.


We started with an original, so it should be very close. I know there has been a change in the prototype on the neck, but I have no pictures until we get a test shot.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:woohoo:Very cool!:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> They will be 3 per case.


Then I'll be ordering 2 cases :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Why only two?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Big Frankie kind of resembles if Peter Lorre had played the monster.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Your right I'll need more... This is what I'm giving as Christmas gifts in '08...so I will have to up the ante !
Mcdee


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Trek Ace said:


> Big Frankie kind of resembles if Peter Lorre had played the monster.


I'm with you. With those tired eyes, I've always thought Big Frankie looked like Lorre.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Evene though got a Original BF still going to get 4 or 5 of those Moebuis reissues:thumbsup:


----------

